# New to wanting to breed



## Justin Smythe (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi all. New at this. I have a female albino Darwin and a male hypo caramel 100%het axanthic Jag. What would I get if I paid them together and if I kept a female offspring and bred it back to the dad would I end up with a super caramel. 
Thanks for taking the time

Sent from my CPH1851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Justin Smythe (Aug 31, 2020)

Herptology said:


>


Thank you. Answers my question

Sent from my CPH1851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 31, 2020)

jsut be aware itll be harder to sell het cross species Jags


----------



## Justin Smythe (Aug 31, 2020)

Herptology said:


> jsut be aware itll be harder to sell het cross species Jags


Reason??

Sent from my CPH1851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajar5 (Aug 31, 2020)

Just to clarify Herpetology's calculation is for your first proposed clutch.. You would then need to pick a caramel female to breed back to the father to create a super caramel. Visuals always sell better than hets and possible hets are even harder to sell. Price ultimately determines how fast they sell.. The second proposed clutch will all be a mix of possible 66% het for albino, 50% het for axanthic and visual 50% caramel and 25% super caramel if you pick a caramel mother.. Possible hets generally sell for the price as normals as they're only possibly hets.. hope that helps


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 31, 2020)

Justin Smythe said:


> Reason??
> 
> Sent from my CPH1851 using Tapatalk



Most of the clutch will be mudblood jag sibs. You'll possibly literally have trouble giving them all away even if you make them free.

People like pretty morphs and people like pure animals. If a Carpet is neither pretty nor pure nor het for anything of interest, it has a commercial value of around zero, sometimes considerably less than zero. Because they have such low/no value, many Carpet Python breeders routinely kill most of the babies they produce each year (a highly controversial topic and practice) and just keep/sell the pretty ones, or they give the ugly ones to their friends to feed to Mulga Snakes, Black-headed Pythons etc (also a highly controversial practice, pick whichever side you like). For the record I haven't bred any Carpets for well over 10 years and never owned or produced any which weren't pure, I'm not talking about what I've personally done.


----------



## Justin Smythe (Aug 31, 2020)

Ajar5 said:


> Just to clarify Herpetology's calculation is for your first proposed clutch.. You would then need to pick a caramel female to breed back to the father to create a super caramel. Visuals always sell better than hets and possible hets are even harder to sell. Price ultimately determines how fast they sell.. The second proposed clutch will all be a mix of possible 66% het for albino, 50% het for axanthic and visual 50% caramel and 25% super caramel if you pick a caramel mother.. Possible hets generally sell for the price as normals as they're only possibly hets.. hope that helps


Thank you. Whilst I'm only learning it's so hard. Would I be better pairing a axanthic coastal to my hypo caramel get axanthic Jag then my albino Darwin

Sent from my CPH1851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajar5 (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh and 50% of first clutch will be jags. Second clutch will be atleast 50% jags also, depending if you use a female Jag over the father of course..
[doublepost=1598872894,1598872292][/doublepost]Yes if that's what you personally want? You'd get roughly 25% caramel/axanthic (ghosts), 25% axanthics, 25% her axanthics and 25% caramel het axanthics. At end of the day you should decide what you want to achieve in breeding morphs or any animal before doing so
[doublepost=1598873486][/doublepost]I'd also recommend learning to understand genetics and modes of inheritance first


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 1, 2020)

Ajar5 said:


> I'd also recommend learning to understand genetics and modes of inheritance first



Seems like that's exactly what he's doing here


----------



## Justin Smythe (Sep 1, 2020)

Ajar5 said:


> Oh and 50% of first clutch will be jags. Second clutch will be atleast 50% jags also, depending if you use a female Jag over the father of course..
> [doublepost=1598872894,1598872292][/doublepost]Yes if that's what you personally want? You'd get roughly 25% caramel/axanthic (ghosts), 25% axanthics, 25% her axanthics and 25% caramel het axanthics. At end of the day you should decide what you want to achieve in breeding morphs or any animal before doing so
> [doublepost=1598873486][/doublepost]I'd also recommend learning to understand genetics and modes of inheritance first


That's awesome. Thank you so much. It's ghosts that I am after. I love them so much. But I also love pure. The rest of my breeding will simply be purebred. Are there any books or something you can suggest to learn what you are telling me


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 1, 2020)

Justin Smythe said:


> That's awesome. Thank you so much. It's ghosts that I am after. I love them so much. But I also love pure. The rest of my breeding will simply be purebred. Are there any books or something you can suggest to learn what you are telling me



Ghosts are pure  Caramel/hypo axanthic Coastals You might be thinking of snows which are coastal/darwin mix

Books--- https://www.herpshop.com.au/Books.html ----- complete carpet python by Nick and Justin

aswell as https://www.reptilecentre.com/eco-the-ultimate-ball-python-morph-maker-guide_p27734999.htm 

Will teach u all u need to know about genetics and this and that


----------



## Justin Smythe (Sep 1, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Ghosts are pure  Caramel/hypo axanthic Coastals You might be thinking of snows which are coastal/darwin mix
> 
> Books--- https://www.herpshop.com.au/Books.html ----- complete carpet python by Nick and Justin
> 
> ...


I just saw your two ghosts in photo. There exactly what I want

Sent from my CPH1851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajar5 (Sep 1, 2020)

Justin Smythe said:


> That's awesome. Thank you so much. It's ghosts that I am after. I love them so much. But I also love pure. The rest of my breeding will simply be purebred. Are there any books or something you can suggest to learn what you are telling me


There's plenty of books, podcasts and forums like this with good info on genetics. Keeping and breeding carpet pythons by Mike Swan just to name one. 
If you have any queries shout out we're all here to help


----------



## Justin Smythe (Sep 1, 2020)

Ajar5 said:


> There's plenty of books, podcasts and forums like this with good info on genetics. Keeping and breeding carpet pythons by Mike Swan just to name one.
> If you have any queries shout out we're all here to help


Thanks again. I've ordered 2 books already today and I will look for that as well. I didn't know there were podcasts as well. That's amazing. I am so in love with the carpet python it's not even funny. 
Cheers

Sent from my CPH1851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 1, 2020)

a couple of the best podcasts atm are

Unreal reptiles
Carpet PythonTV
and FNL critter/reptile chat


----------



## Southernserpent (Sep 1, 2020)

You are always going to get conflicted advice. Books are a great source of information as they have usually been reviewed and edited by knowledgable people.
Their is a lot of bullshit on the internet and if you are new it's sometimes hard to sieve through it.
I also have articles written by Simon stone on my website. Just follow the link below and go to the info section. Although a little out dated they helped me a lot when I first started out.
https://southernserpents.com.au/


----------



## Justin Smythe (Sep 2, 2020)

Southernserpent said:


> You are always going to get conflicted advice. Books are a great source of information as they have usually been reviewed and edited by knowledgable people.
> Their is a lot of bullshit on the internet and if you are new it's sometimes hard to sieve through it.
> I also have articles written by Simon stone on my website. Just follow the link below and go to the info section. Although a little out dated they helped me a lot when I first started out.
> https://southernserpents.com.au/


Mate. I love your site and the info in it. Top shelf [emoji869]. Your snakes are amazing as well

Sent from my CPH1851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 5, 2020)

A great vid for anyone looking to breed that details the path it takes to follow through with goals whether short or long term


----------

